# Miscellanea



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2017)

al posto di mesozoico apro questo topic per chi vuole discutere di altro esclusa la questione missiva per richiesta e rispetto di farfie


----------



## trilobita (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> al posto di mesozoico apro questo topic per chi vuole discutere di altro esclusa la questione missiva per richiesta e rispetto di farfie


Io sono stato il primo a rispettarla,ancora prima lo si chiedesse.
Per questo ho sostituito i nomi....


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2017)

*...*

Io una cosa a margine mi resta da dire.

E mi riferisco alla segnalazione di [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] ma non x la segnalazione ma x quel che ci sta dietro.

E il discorso è generale. E la segnalazione farà il suo corso come giusto che sia

Io credo che raffidarsi alle scatole x proteggersi sia illusorio.

Ci si protegge con se stessi, prima di tutto.

E se vai in un posto a fare a stiaffi e sputi, poi non è che qui si diventa tutti bravi e ci si dà i bacini.

Questa tua bega nasce altrove. Ma è tua, non te la risolve un posto e le sue regole.

Tra te e Oscuro quel che è stato è stato. Fino a oggi

E io SPERO che tu DA domani non vada altrove a provocare sputare e far linguacce a chicchessia, per poi venire qui e invocare regole di bon ton, con chi magari di là hai provocato.

Direi che non è il caso

E sarebbe un modo molto strano ma anche poco logico, io credo.

Non è necessario parlare con tutti, se con qualcuno non è possibile, si può evitare

A volte Van fatte scelte. 

Ovviamente il mio è un AUSPICIO .. perché farai come ti pare, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io sono stato il primo a rispettarla,ancora prima lo si chiedesse.
> Per questo ho sostituito i nomi....


 sei bravissimo


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io una cosa a margine mi resta da dire.
> 
> E mi riferisco alla segnalazione di [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] ma non x la segnalazione ma x quel che ci sta dietro.
> 
> ...


Preciso una cosa: le "linguacce" che ho fatto nei giorni scorsi erano dovute al fatto che scoprirmi sempre nominata (non nominata nel senso buono e neutro del termine) a distanza di mesi, mesi e mesi.... Beh.... Mi fa saltare la mosca al naso  

Che poi e' quello che vogliono alcuni, che si finisca nel cd "vicolo buio".
Che sia da scemi farlo, concordo con te. Purtroppo pure io ho il mio carattere non proprio bello.
E questo è un punto.

Secondo punto, sulla mia segnalazione: non è che di qui mi aggrappo a chissà cosa. Ho sempre fatto presente, ripetutamente, di evitare riferimenti personali che per me corrispondono a un capitolo comprensibilmente doloroso. Ho fatto presente al signore in questione il punto in mille modi. Il risultato è che lo ha fatto con più frequenza. Vedi Skorpio, non sto parlando di "semplice" maleducazione, per cui se anche un giorno io e te ci trovassimo a discutere, e a te scappasse di dirmi che sono un'idiota, stai sicuro che non arriverebbe la segnalazione.

Siccome oramai di là sono tranquillamente e sempre appellata come "la psicopatica" da quel signore  (e non solo) sinceramente non credo dipenda tanto dalle bagatelle (in cui non mi sono tirata indietro) ma proprio da cattiveria. Il regolamento, qui, consente ora le segnalazioni. Uso uno strumento che c'è.

Credo ti darò retta, comunque.

Anche perché tra poco avrò meno tempo, quello che ci sarà per scambiare quattro chiacchiere tanto vale passarlo meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E io SPERO che tu DA domani non vada altrove a provocare sputare e far linguacce a chicchessia, per poi venire qui e invocare regole di bon ton, con chi magari di là hai provocato.


Figata. Uno che auspica e monita. Manco fosse Napolitano. Ci manca soltanto la promessa di sanzioni inenarrabili qualora la povera cielo non ottemperi al tuo maschio monitare. .. :rotfl:
E però, c'è un però.
Che probabilmente a Scorpio sfugge, visto e considerato che per lui la ricerca stilistica del discorso indiretto è sempre comunque preponderante rispetto a quello che ha da dire. Il punto che sfugge è che il registro deve essere adattato all'interlocutore.
Soprattutto in un posto come un forum, dove la stessa stronzata viene ripetuto cento volte finché non diventa vera, e la frase memorabile paga sempre molto meno rispetto ad una cazzata ripetuta per decine di pagine, associare per 100 volte di seguito una data azione, tipo che so starsene assisi sul trono, con lo scrivere e riscrivere all'indirizzo di certi soggetti, permette un notevole risparmio di tempo.
Il turpiloquio se bene usato è un'arma. E si usa benissimo. In maniera pienamente legittima secondo me, non c'è nulla di meglio quando ti trovi di fronte un viscidone che ti scrive 25 righe di seguito girando intorno a un punto, che mandarlo malamente affanculo lui e tre generazioni prima di lui.  Quel vaffanculo  sembra la spada che taglia il nodo di Gordio.
E ci piace.
Tanto di là ci dedicano i thread interi. Senza aver fatto nulla, peraltro.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Preciso una cosa: le "linguacce" che ho fatto nei giorni scorsi erano dovute al fatto che scoprirmi sempre nominata (non nominata nel senso buono e neutro del termine) a distanza di mesi, mesi e mesi.... Beh.... Mi fa saltare la mosca al naso
> 
> Che poi e' quello che vogliono alcuni, che si finisca nel cd "vicolo buio".
> Che sia da scemi farlo, concordo con te. Purtroppo pure io ho il mio carattere non proprio bello.
> ...


Tanto ti rigireranno le scatole. Lo sappiamo. Tu avvisa che porto i popcorn


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figata. Uno che auspica e monita. Manco fosse Napolitano. Ci manca soltanto la promessa di sanzioni inenarrabili qualora la povera cielo non ottemperi al tuo maschio monitare. .. :rotfl:
> E però, c'è un però.
> Che probabilmente a Scorpio sfugge, visto e considerato che per lui la ricerca stilistica del discorso indiretto è sempre comunque preponderante rispetto a quello che ha da dire. Il punto che sfugge è che il registro deve essere adattato all'interlocutore.
> Soprattutto in un posto come un forum, dove la stessa stronzata viene ripetuto cento volte finché non diventa vera, e la frase memorabile paga sempre molto meno rispetto ad una cazzata ripetuta per decine di pagine, associare per 100 volte di seguito una data azione, tipo che so starsene assisi sul trono, con lo scrivere e riscrivere all'indirizzo di certi soggetti, permette un notevole risparmio di tempo.
> ...


Un attimo.

Chiarisco una cosa. Il turpiloquio, fine a se stesso, porta a scadimento. E' che spesso quando te ne accorgi, ti accorgi pure di esserci cascato tu. Più che altro ti girano pure le balle per avere perso tempo.

Dopo di che.... Scornarsi e avere discussioni anche piuttosto tese, in un forum ci sta.

Torno all'esempio di prima: se al termine di una discussione accesa, a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] o a chi per lui scappasse anche di dirmi "sei un'idiota".... Ripeto.... No problem. Ovviamente se e' uno sfogo temporaneo, portato dalla discussione. Se diversamente quel "sei un'idiota" fosse detto semplicemente per mettermi a tacere, e quindi usato come mia qualità  (del tipo che non mi rispondi a quello che ti sto dicendo, in quanto sono idiota a prescindere) beh.... Questa modalità sarebbe identica, in quanto tesa solo a screditare, rispetto a dire (uso il mio caso) psicopatica. O lesbica. Ci puoi mettere qualsiasi cosa. Non so se è chiaro. C'è una sorta di correttezza imprescindibile, anche nel turpiloquio.

Se diventa puro discredito. (tipo taci, perché sei un'idiota) mica è bello...

Sul "difendersi"..... Più che altro ha ragione nel dire che è tempo perso. E porta strascichi pure altrove.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figata. Uno che auspica e monita. Manco fosse Napolitano. Ci manca soltanto la promessa di sanzioni inenarrabili qualora la povera cielo non ottemperi al tuo maschio monitare. .. :rotfl:
> E però, c'è un però.
> Che probabilmente a Scorpio sfugge, visto e considerato che per lui la ricerca stilistica del discorso indiretto è sempre comunque preponderante rispetto a quello che ha da dire. Il punto che sfugge è che il registro deve essere adattato all'interlocutore.
> Soprattutto in un posto come un forum, dove la stessa stronzata viene ripetuto cento volte finché non diventa vera, e la frase memorabile paga sempre molto meno rispetto ad una cazzata ripetuta per decine di pagine, associare per 100 volte di seguito una data azione, tipo che so starsene assisi sul trono, con lo scrivere e riscrivere all'indirizzo di certi soggetti, permette un notevole risparmio di tempo.
> ...


Un attimo.

Chiarisco una cosa. Il turpiloquio, fine a se stesso, porta a scadimento. E' che spesso quando te ne accorgi, ti accorgi pure di esserci cascato tu. Più che altro ti girano pure le balle per avere perso tempo.

Dopo di che.... Scornarsi e avere discussioni anche piuttosto tese, in un forum ci sta.

Torno all'esempio di prima: se al termine di una discussione accesa, a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] o a chi per lui scappasse anche di dirmi "sei un'idiota".... Ripeto.... No problem. Ovviamente se e' uno sfogo temporaneo, portato dalla discussione. Se diversamente quel "sei un'idiota" fosse detto semplicemente per mettermi a tacere, e quindi usato come mia qualità  (del tipo che non mi rispondi a quello che ti sto dicendo, in quanto sono idiota a prescindere) beh.... Questa modalità sarebbe identica, in quanto tesa solo a screditare, rispetto a dire (uso il mio caso) psicopatica. O lesbica. Ci puoi mettere qualsiasi cosa. Non so se è chiaro. C'è una sorta di correttezza imprescindibile, anche nel turpiloquio.

Se diventa puro discredito. (tipo taci, perché sei un'idiota) mica è bello...

Sul "difendersi"..... Più che altro ha ragione nel dire che è tempo perso. E porta strascichi pure altrove. Va tutto bene se c'è un motivo... Altrimenti non ne vale la pena. Poi per carità: sono parecchio infiammabile pure io.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Un attimo.
> 
> Chiarisco una cosa. Il turpiloquio, fine a se stesso, porta a scadimento. E' che spesso quando te ne accorgi, ti accorgi pure di esserci cascato tu. Più che altro ti girano pure le balle per avere perso tempo.
> 
> ...


 ma qualunque cifra stilistica se ripetuta all'infinito diventa manierismo. La differenza tra uno che ripete 100000 volte le stesse cose, quantunque io abbia imparato che su forum ha una sua utilità ben precisa, e chi invece gioca da un registro all'altro sta esattamente qua. Mica è da tutti passare da Heidegger alla gara di rutti.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Preciso una cosa: le "linguacce" che ho fatto nei giorni scorsi erano dovute al fatto che scoprirmi sempre nominata (non nominata nel senso buono e neutro del termine) a distanza di mesi, mesi e mesi.... Beh.... Mi fa saltare la mosca al naso
> 
> Che poi e' quello che vogliono alcuni, che si finisca nel cd "vicolo buio".
> Che sia da scemi farlo, concordo con te. Purtroppo pure io ho il mio carattere non proprio bello.
> ...


 .. tu puoi fare tutte le segnalazioni che credi, ci mancherebbe altro.. e so che hai compreso che il senso del mio discorso esulava da questo, ma ne prendeva solo spunto..

E il mio era un auspicio .. non certo un consiglio 

Ciao..


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma qualunque cifra stilistica se ripetuta all'infinito diventa manierismo. La differenza tra uno che ripete 100000 volte le stesse cose, quantunque io abbia imparato che su forum ha una sua utilità ben precisa, e chi invece gioca da un registro all'altro sta esattamente qua. Mica è da tutti passare da Heidegger alla gara di rutti.


Contro uno che martella per 100000 le stesse cose non c'è costruttivita', neppure a ipotizzare il turpiloquio come costruttivo. Se dovessi stare a rispondere ogni volta che mi tirano in ballo, perderei le alternative. E' stato il motivo per cui mi ci sono levata, a una certa, oltre agli argomenti. Diversamente sarei rimasta a farmi dare della scema, e a ricambiare come potevo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. tu puoi fare tutte le segnalazioni che credi, ci mancherebbe altro.. e so che hai compreso che il senso del mio discorso esulava da questo, ma ne prendeva solo spunto..
> 
> E il mio era un auspicio .. non certo un consiglio
> 
> Ciao..


Ma lo so


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Contro uno che martella per 100000 le stesse cose non c'è costruttivita', neppure a ipotizzare il turpiloquio come costruttivo. Se dovessi stare a rispondere ogni volta che mi tirano in ballo, perderei le alternative. E' stato il motivo per cui mi ci sono levata, a una certa, oltre agli argomenti. Diversamente sarei rimasta a farmi dare della scema, e a ricambiare come potevo.


Verissimo, ma siccome alla fine (ovunque non solo sui due forummi traditòri) c'è il capo pecora che ripete le cose e i pecoroni a pecora che si danno di gomito, entrare sul ring non ha senso a prescindere, o ne ha egualmente a prescindere. Tutto qui. Alla fine si scrive per divertirsi, o per passatempo. O per lavoro come noi. Ma se cerchi la costruttività in un mondo di vaffanculo e controvaffanculo secondo me poco ci fai.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma siccome alla fine (ovunque non solo sui due forummi traditòri) c'è il capo pecora che ripete le cose e i pecoroni a pecora che si danno di gomito, entrare sul ring non ha senso a prescindere, o ne ha egualmente a prescindere. Tutto qui. Alla fine si scrive per divertirsi, o per passatempo. O per lavoro come noi. Ma se cerchi la costruttività in un mondo di vaffanculo e controvaffanculo secondo me poco ci fai.


o per lavoro ?


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma siccome alla fine (ovunque non solo sui due forummi traditòri) c'è il capo pecora che ripete le cose e i pecoroni a pecora che si danno di gomito, entrare sul ring non ha senso a prescindere, o ne ha egualmente a prescindere. Tutto qui. Alla fine si scrive per divertirsi, o per passatempo. O per lavoro come noi. Ma se cerchi la costruttività in un mondo di vaffanculo e controvaffanculo secondo me poco ci fai.


Ho appena chiesto un 94 cpc in un reclamo contro una sentenza di fallimento. Non mi parlare di quando si deve scrivere da incazzati sul lavoro, che in questi giorni ho dovuto dare, in questo senso.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> o per lavoro ?



Beh.... Per lavoro noi si scrive parecchio 

Si fa più l'abitudine a scrivere, che non a parlare. Almeno nelle cause civili, e fatta eccezione per alcuni ambiti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Preciso una cosa: le "linguacce" che ho fatto nei giorni scorsi *erano dovute al fatto che scoprirmi sempre nominata (non nominata nel senso buono e neutro del termine) a distanza di mesi, mesi e mesi.... Beh.... Mi fa saltare la mosca al naso*
> 
> Che poi e' quello che vogliono alcuni, che si finisca nel cd "vicolo buio".
> Che sia da scemi farlo, concordo con te. Purtroppo pure io ho il mio carattere non proprio bello.
> ...


Credo che sia il fra parentesi a farti saltare la mosca al naso, ci hai pensato?

Sei tu però a dover decidere a chi dare peso e a chi no. 
E con motivazioni valide per te. 

Si tratta, in buona sostanza, di scegliere chi val la pena che esista e chi no. Con quel che ne consegue. 

E' un buon esercizio.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Credo che sia il fra parentesi a farti saltare la mosca al naso, ci hai pensato?
> 
> Sei tu però a dover decidere a chi dare peso e a chi no.
> E con motivazioni valide per te.
> ...


Senz'altro, sulla tua domanda. Ammetto che a volte per carattere la mosca al naso salta. E' vero. Se anche qualcuno che non ha "peso" ti dice che sei una mezza tacca.... La cosa dovrebbe scivolare. A volte mi infiammo lo stesso, e non ha molto senso. O a volte un "vaffanculo" e' persino liberatorio, a prescindere. Che poi.... Tanto liberatorio in questi casi non è. Il gioco non vale la candela, a conti fatti.

Cio' non toglie che a volte faccio cose che pure so essere sbagliate. E' quello che proprio si chiama perdere tempo, ne hai la percezione nel momento in cui lo fai


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> o per lavoro ?


Già, uno dei motivi per cui passo la mia vita a scrivere è che lo faccio anche per campare.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senz'altro, sulla tua domanda. Ammetto che a volte per carattere la mosca al naso salta. E' vero. Se anche qualcuno che non ha "peso" ti dice che sei una mezza tacca.... La cosa dovrebbe scivolare. A volte mi infiammo lo stesso, e non ha molto senso. O a volte un "vaffanculo" e' persino liberatorio, a prescindere. Che poi.... Tanto liberatorio in questi casi non è. Il gioco non vale la candela, a conti fatti.
> 
> Cio' non toglie che a volte faccio cose che pure so essere sbagliate. E' quello che proprio si chiama perdere tempo, ne hai la percezione nel momento in cui lo fai


Beh...se non scivola significa che ha colpito in qualche tuo nervo scoperto. 
E per come la vedo io è allora più sensato usare quello spunto per aver cura del nervo, piuttosto che concentrarsi su chi lo ha toccato, il più delle volte a casaccio. Spreco di energia. 

Se poi chi lo ha toccato lo ha fatto in modo consapevole ( ed è rarissimo) allora forse è una persona da cui imparare qualcosa. 

Ma sono persone talmente rare...e sono distinguibili perchè tendenzialmente non usano dileggio, provocazione, e vessazione. 
Toccano. Semplicemente. 

Forse, la lancio eh, quei vaffanculo che veicoli attraverso chi ti fa saltare la mosca anche se non avrebbe senso, sono vaffanculo tuoi. Che hanno bisogno di esprimersi ma se non hanno un motivo, anche senza senso non trovano via. 

E io credo che un altro buon esercizio sia trovargli la via senza aver bisogno di qualcun altro. 
Quei vaffanculo indeboliscono te, in fondo. Perchè poi ti ritrovi a dirti che erano senza senso e via dicendo. 

E' roba tua...usa gli spunti che ti vengono forniti per Agire e non per REagire. 

A volte si somigliano. Ma non sono la stessa cosa. E l'effetto si sente. In termini di quiete.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se non scivola significa che ha colpito in qualche tuo nervo scoperto. E per come la vedo io è allora più sensato usare quello spunto per aver cura del nervo, piuttosto che concentrarsi su chi lo ha toccato, il più delle volte a casaccio. Spreco di energia. Se poi chi lo ha toccato lo ha fatto in modo consapevole ( ed è rarissimo) allora forse è una persona da cui imparare qualcosa. Ma sono persone talmente rare...e sono distinguibili perchè tendenzialmente non usano dileggio, provocazione, e vessazione. Toccano. Semplicemente. Forse, la lancio eh, quei vaffanculo che veicoli attraverso chi ti fa saltare la mosca anche se non avrebbe senso, sono vaffanculo tuoi. Che hanno bisogno di esprimersi ma se non hanno un motivo, anche senza senso non trovano via. E io credo che un altro buon esercizio sia trovargli la via senza aver bisogno di qualcun altro. Quei vaffanculo indeboliscono te, in fondo. Perchè poi ti ritrovi a dirti che erano senza senso e via dicendo. E' roba tua...usa gli spunti che ti vengono forniti per Agire e non per REagire. A volte si somigliano. Ma non sono la stessa cosa. E l'effetto si sente. In termini di quiete.


Penserò a quel che mi urta, e soprattutto al perché mi urta. Mi sa che non è una roba proprio facile, credo che questi -chiamiamoli impropriamente lati del carattere  - hanno basi molto antiche.Grazie per questo post.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se non scivola significa che ha colpito in qualche tuo nervo scoperto.
> E per come la vedo io è allora più sensato usare quello spunto per aver cura del nervo, piuttosto che concentrarsi su chi lo ha toccato, il più delle volte a casaccio. Spreco di energia.
> 
> Se poi chi lo ha toccato lo ha fatto in modo consapevole ( ed è rarissimo) allora forse è una persona da cui imparare qualcosa.
> ...


Non è a casaccio, se il bulletto con cui condividi 5 anni di classe al liceo sa esattamente come farti incazzare, il problema è, altretranto esattamente, il fatto che domani lo ritroverai al banco dietro a rompere i coglioni. Sono sistemi chiusi. La classe del liceo come il forum.
E, nel momento in cui ti si rompono i coglioni da un form all'altro, è  come se ti volessero mettere in condizione di andartene. A quel punto hai solo due scelte. O te ne vai, oppure mantieni il punto, e a buon bisogno attacchi pure.
Poi chiaro che la maestrina che dall'alto della cattedra ti dice bambini non litigate la trovi, ma per l'appunto fa la maestrina. Oppure peggio ancora trovi la capoclasse che scimmiotta la maestrina. Quando sei bambino, ti ritrovi tra bambini con la voglia infantile di tirare due calci nei coglioni al bulletto.
 e molto spesso le voglie l'hanno fatta sfogare. Soprattutto se intorno a te c'è gente che questo tipo di sfizi se li leva anche quando non ce n'è motivo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Penserò a quel che mi urta, e soprattutto al perché mi urta. Mi sa che non è una roba proprio facile, credo che questi -chiamiamoli impropriamente lati del carattere  - hanno basi molto antiche.Grazie per questo post.


Non è facile imbroccare la via per le cose non facili, ma quando poi la si imbrocca, ci si chiede come possa esser potuto sembrare non facile e scontato 

In fondo, torniamo sempre al viaggio...è tuo e soltanto tuo. 
Goditelo...e lascia che le mosche vadano per la loro strada


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è a casaccio, se il bulletto con cui condividi 5 anni di classe al liceo sa esattamente come farti incazzare, il problema è, altretranto esattamente, il fatto che domani lo ritroverai al banco dietro a rompere i coglioni. Sono sistemi chiusi. La classe del liceo come il forum.
> E, nel momento in cui ti si rompono i coglioni da un form all'altro, è  come se ti volessero mettere in condizione di andartene. A quel punto hai solo due scelte. O te ne vai, oppure mantieni il punto, e a buon bisogno attacchi pure.
> Poi chiaro che la maestrina che dall'alto della cattedra ti dice bambini non litigate la trovi, ma per l'appunto fa la maestrina. Oppure peggio ancora trovi la capoclasse che scimmiotta la maestrina. Quando sei bambino, ti ritrovi tra bambini con la voglia infantile di tirare due calci nei coglioni al bulletto.
> e molto spesso le voglie l'hanno fatta sfogare. Soprattutto se intorno a te c'è gente che questo tipo di sfizi se li leva anche quando non ce n'è motivo.


Presenti un quadro desolante, in cui si è vittime dei voleri dell'altro di turno. 
Il bulletto sa che ti fa incazzare se ti incazzi. 

Ognuno decide cosa fornire in pasto di sè, nel virtuale e anche nel reale. 

Io sono dell'idea che è scegliendo cosa dare di sè, per far giocare i bulletti di turno, se proprio han voglia di giocare, che si può decidere se, come e quando agire. 

Di solito rispondo quando ho voglia. A quello a cui ho voglia di rispondere. E a chi ho voglia di rispondere. 

Gli altri possono continuare a fare bagarre da soli....io trovo facilmente da distrarmi, se mi annoio. 
Spesso osservo interessata, per la verità. Sono una curiosona degli schemi 

Il punto dei bulletti (anche se non siamo più al liceo da un pezzo), che è poi dove i bulletti fondano la loro affermazione e quel che credono essere il loro potere, è nel provocare una reazione quando loro vogliono la reazione. 

E' un potere talmente labile e che necessita di riconoscimento esterno, che non esiste neppure. 

Io governo me stessa. E agisco. Quando io ritengo sia il caso di farlo. E se lo ritengo. A volte semplicemente agire è non reagire e stare a guardare. Si vedono cose interessanti...

Sicuramente non permetto che le mie azioni siano decise dalle provocazioni, dalle offese, o che altro di qualcuno che ha la necessità di usare quei modi per affermarsi. 

E' una tensione la mia, e che riguarda me. 

A me interessa vivere quieta. E dirigere la mia barca. E su quello mi concentro.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Presenti un quadro desolante, in cui si è vittime dei voleri dell'altro di turno.
> Il bulletto sa che ti fa incazzare se ti incazzi.
> 
> Ognuno decide cosa fornire in pasto di sè, nel virtuale e anche nel reale.
> ...


Si può decidere di distribuire di sé anche gli sganassoni. Solo che gli sganassoni delle reale tendono ad essere un po' più definitivi. Qui creano ridondanza. Inutile mettersi fuori dai giochi veleggiando nell'iperuranio. Questo è un gioco, non è la vita. Ed è un gioco in cui se fai la voce eterea godi solo la metà, più o meno come quando non ti lecchi le dita.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si può decidere di distribuire di sé anche gli sganassoni. Solo che gli sganassoni delle reale tendono ad essere un po' più definitivi. Qui creano ridondanza. Inutile mettersi fuori dai giochi veleggiando nell'iperuranio. Questo è un gioco, non è la vita. Ed è un gioco in cui se fai la voce eterea godi solo la metà, più o meno come quando non ti lecchi le dita.


Ma ognuno ha un po' il suo modo di godere, no? 

Se colpisco, faccio per fare male e lo faccio per godermela io. Per puro piacere e non per dimostrazione di alcunchè.  E il mio piacere non è qualcosa che condivido con chiunque. Ne deve valere la pena. E ne vale raramente la pena...

Diversamente veleggio...e mi godo il panorama. Ogni tanto giochicchio...
A me interessa quel che interessa a me. 
Mica quel che interessa a qualcun altro. 

Sono una egocentrica, spocchiosa e presuntuosa. Fra le altre cose.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma ognuno ha un po' il suo modo di godere, no?
> 
> Se colpisco, faccio per fare male e lo faccio per godermela io. Per puro piacere e non per dimostrazione di alcunchè.  E il mio piacere non è qualcosa che condivido con chiunque. Ne deve valere la pena. E ne vale raramente la pena...
> 
> ...


Più che altro taccagna. Perché negarsi? Soprattutto i vaffanculo che sono gratis.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più che altro taccagna. Perché negarsi? Soprattutto i vaffanculo che sono gratis.


Non sono taccagna, sono preziosa 

EDIT: e più che altro, aggiungo pensando ai vaffanculo gratis, niente di ciò che è mio è gratis. 
Ci manca pure che mi metto a fare beneficenza! 

Mi hai fatto venire in mente Mcdonald's comunque....sorrisi gratis :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sono taccagna, sono preziosa
> 
> EDIT: e più che altro, aggiungo pensando ai vaffanculo gratis, niente di ciò che è mio è gratis.
> Ci manca pure che mi metto a fare beneficenza!
> ...


Se sei preziosa non sta a me deciderlo. Le quotazioni che stabilisce il mercato. Una delle bufale più grandi che mi sento ripetere da una vita è che tu hai il valore che ti dai.
 comunque a maggior ragione se non vuoi fare beneficenza, distribuire sganassoni a chi ti costringe a sprecare il tuo tempo prezioso in rodimento di culo perché sa quali sono i tasti da toccare, dovrebbe comportare un senso di benessere.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se sei preziosa non sta a me deciderlo. Le quotazioni che stabilisce il mercato. Una delle bufale più grandi che mi sento ripetere da una vita è che tu hai il valore che ti dai.
> comunque a maggior ragione se non vuoi fare beneficenza, distribuire sganassoni a chi ti costringe a sprecare il tuo tempo prezioso in rodimento di culo perché sa quali sono i tasti da toccare, dovrebbe comportare un senso di benessere.


Io stabilisco in che mercato stare, in particolare a questo livello. Mica che mi va bene qualunque mercato...sono preziosa 

Il punto è che se mi rode il culo, è un problema mio. 
Sono io che in quel punto rodo. E quindi sono io debole. L'altro non esiste neppure. Mi scompare. 
Prima di pensare a chi per puro caso ci ha preso dentro, penso a risolvere i motivi del rodimento. Faccio i conti con la mia debolezza. E le trovo una collocazione in me. Che è mia. E di nessun altro. 

Poi, in caso, decido cosa fare. 
Spesso finisce che non mi interessa neppure più di essere stata toccata perchè ho trovato un mio nodo e mi intriga immensamente di più sciogliermi i nodi 
(presente il tempo che usano i gatti per lisciarsi il pelo giornalmente? e come poi si addormentano sereni a lavoro finito? ecco )

Prima di chiunque altro, vengo io. 

Tu hai questa strana idea per cui le persone davvero sappiano che tasti toccare. Chi lo sa fare non provoca. Non dileggia. E non vessa. Tocca per davvero. Non fa casino. Lo fa e basta. E la soddisfazione non la trova nel dileggiare. 

La provocazione invece è una sorta di rete a strascico. Va a caso. 
Sono le re-azioni del toccato che indicano la via. Se chi lancia la rete è sveglio e le rileva e intravede uno schema. Altrimenti, come spesso accade, e dai e dai, prima o poi ci prende dentro.

Le persone che davvero sanno vedere, sono poche, pochissime. E preziose. 
E quelle ho il desiderio di tenermele vicino. Perchè ho da imparare.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io stabilisco in che mercato stare, in particolare a questo livello. Mica che mi va bene qualunque mercato...sono preziosa
> 
> Il punto è che se mi rode il culo, è un problema mio.
> Sono io che in quel punto rodo. E quindi sono io debole. L'altro non esiste neppure. Mi scompare.
> ...


 tra il cielo è l'inferno c'è l'aurea mediocritas in cui è concentrato il 90% della popolazione. Senza talento, trovano nella persistenza comunque una modalità che crea quella reazione di cui parli tu.
Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina butti tutta la dispensa. Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina a settimana cominci a mettere il veleno, non cambi casa.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tra il cielo è l'inferno c'è l'aurea mediocritas in cui è concentrato il 90% della popolazione. Senza talento, trovano nella persistenza comunque una modalità che crea quella reazione di cui parli tu.
> Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina butti tutta la dispensa. *Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina a settimana cominci a mettere il veleno, non cambi casa.*


Se mi trovo un ratto a settimana in cucina chiamo la derattizzazione:carneval:
...che mi sa che i miei gatti si nasconderebbero dietro le mie gambe....e farebbero pure bene! 

E nel frattempo mi trasferisco, io e i miei gatti, in un altro posto. 

Comunque...tornando seria...come dicevo. A me interessa di me. 
E' con me che vivo. E io desidero vivere bene con me. Forza e debolezza. 

Gli altri sono valori aggiunti. 
E decido chi tenermi vicino e chi no. 

Ma la mia base sicura sono io. E se manco io, non c'è spazio per niente e per nessun altro. 
Per come funziono io. 

Poi so che ci sono vie alternative. 

Ma io sono io. 
(e non nel senso del marchese del grillo )

EDIT: sto pensando ad un ratto in casa....credo che la prima domanda che mi farei sarebbe come cazzo ci è arrivato un ratto in casa mia!! Che derattizzare ma non risolvere il come significherebbe avere la necessità di fare l'abbonamento alla derattizzazione!


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tra il cielo è l'inferno c'è l'aurea mediocritas in cui è concentrato il 90% della popolazione. Senza talento, trovano nella persistenza comunque una modalità che crea quella reazione di cui parli tu.
> Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina butti tutta la dispensa. Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina a settimana cominci a mettere il veleno, non cambi casa.


Secondo te è mediocrità. (intesa come via di mezzo) trovare la soluzione adeguata al problema?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se mi trovo un ratto a settimana in cucina chiamo la derattizzazione:carneval:
> ...che mi sa che i miei gatti si nasconderebbero dietro le mie gambe....e farebbero pure bene!
> 
> E nel frattempo mi trasferisco, io e i miei gatti, in un altro posto.
> ...


Quindi prendendo per buona la tua interpretazione vorresti dirmi che nella tua vita questo fantasmagorico concetto di io non deve, non dovette, e non dovrà mai appoggiarsi a puntelli esterni. Quindi crearsi una zona di relativa tranquillità al riparo dal bulletto di turno, che può essere il rompicoglioni sul forum, il vicino di condominio che ti spacca le palle oppure la concorrenza sul lavoro non vale il tempo e la fatica di dedicare qualche vaffanculo a chi può rompere il cazzo.
Detta così fa tanto Talia Concept :rotfl:
[video=youtube_share;dlOKQXl3q0s]https://youtu.be/dlOKQXl3q0s[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo te è mediocrità. (intesa come via di mezzo) trovare la soluzione adeguata al problema?


No. È pragmatismo. E, da collega a collega visto che non tutti potranno capire fino in fondo quello che sto per dirti, uno dei miei maestri all'università diceva che il diritto è la massima espressione della mediocrità umana: i buoni non ne hanno bisogno e i cattivi non ne hanno paura.
 È impossibile non avere a che fare con la mediocrità umana. Penso che ci abbiano combattuto anche Siddharta e Gesù Cristo. Indi per cui tanto vale attrezzarsi. Per come la vedo io, il tuo senso di fastidio giustifica appieno la tua reazione. Quello che non credo, è che andare a cercare soddisfazione dall'altra parte risolverà il problema, visto e considerato che c'è un gruppetto preciso formato da 3 utenti che passa il tempo a darsi di gomito per, per l'appunto, passare il tempo. E che molto probabilmente non legge nemmeno quello che scrivi.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi prendendo per buona la tua interpretazione vorresti dirmi che nella tua vita questo fantasmagorico concetto di io non deve, non dovette, e non dovrà mai appoggiarsi a puntelli esterni. Quindi crearsi una zona di relativa tranquillità al riparo dal bulletto di turno, che può essere il rompicoglioni sul forum, il vicino di condominio che ti spacca le palle oppure la concorrenza sul lavoro non vale il tempo e la fatica di dedicare qualche vaffanculo a chi può rompere il cazzo.
> Detta così fa tanto Talia Concept :rotfl:
> [video=youtube_share;dlOKQXl3q0s]https://youtu.be/dlOKQXl3q0s[/video]


ma basta trattarli con sufficienza 
quelli si incazzano e piu' si incazzano piu' insisti cosi 
un vaffanculo va pure bene ma poi deve scattare una sottile presa per il culo


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi prendendo per buona la tua interpretazione vorresti dirmi che nella tua vita questo fantasmagorico concetto di io non deve, non dovette, e non dovrà mai appoggiarsi a puntelli esterni. Quindi crearsi una zona di relativa tranquillità al riparo dal bulletto di turno, che può essere il rompicoglioni sul forum, il vicino di condominio che ti spacca le palle oppure la concorrenza sul lavoro non vale il tempo e la fatica di dedicare qualche vaffanculo a chi può rompere il cazzo.
> Detta così fa tanto Talia Concept :rotfl:
> [video=youtube_share;dlOKQXl3q0s]https://youtu.be/dlOKQXl3q0s[/video]


Non mi spiego evidentemente. 

A me i bulletti sono utili. Mi servono. Da sempre. 

In tempi più rissosi della mia vita li cercavo scientemente. 

Per allenarmi. 
Scoprire i miei punti deboli e lavorarci su. 

Non credo ci si possa proteggere da alcunchè. 

Ma penso si possa decidere come agire di fronte a quel che si presenta. 
Senza decidere in anticipo che sia bene o male. 

E' il servizio che fa quel o chi si presenta, a fare la differenza. 
I bulletti, come li chiami tu, sono utilissimi per scovare nervi scoperti e andarci a lavorar su. Presenti o antichi che siano. 

In effetti tendo comunque a contare su me stessa e solo su me stessa. 
Il resto, come dicevo, è valore aggiunto. 
A volte è un bisogno. A volte un bisogno frustrato. 

Ma tendo a stare con me. Sono una randagia.

EDIT: ho guardato lo spezzone adesso...in effetti è uno spunto interessante. HO costruito, negli anni, un buon rapporto col mio dolore e col sangue. Non li temo. Non li ricerco, ma li accolgo. Niente è per sempre. Nel mondo umano.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma basta trattarli con sufficienza
> *quelli si incazzano e piu' si incazzano piu' insisti cosi*
> un vaffanculo va pure bene ma poi deve scattare una sottile presa per il culo


Non è un sadico....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è un sadico....


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma basta trattarli con sufficienza
> quelli si incazzano e piu' si incazzano piu' insisti cosi
> un vaffanculo va pure bene ma poi deve scattare una sottile presa per il culo


Non mi diverto così. La sottile presa per il culo va bene con chi è in grado di capirla, oppure con chi non ha interesse a rimbalzare ciò che dici verso il gruppetto. Con gli altri il dato quantitativo prevale su quello qualitativo. Quindi trovi uno stilema figo, e lo ripeti all'infinito. Come se fosse una melodia base. Dopodiché ci improvvisi qualche virtuosismo quando ti vengono.
Ovvio che un minimo devi andare a casaccio, ma funziona.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non mi diverto così. La sottile presa per il culo va bene con chi è in grado di capirla, oppure con chi non ha interesse a rimbalzare ciò che dici verso il gruppetto. Con gli altri il dato quantitativo prevale su quello qualitativo. Quindi trovi uno stilema figo, e lo ripeti all'infinito. Come se fosse una melodia base. Dopodiché ci improvvisi qualche virtuosismo quando ti vengono.
> Ovvio che un minimo devi andare a casaccio, ma funziona.


quelli che non la comprendono rimangono disorientati ...pero' lo stesso divertente


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


Anche i ritmi alternati non son male  

Mi ricordo una volta, da ragazzetta con la mia amica in un locale fighettissimo...dei tipi avevano fatto commenti che non ci erano piaciuti su di noi. Così abbiamo iniziato a dare corda e giochicchiare. E poi abbiamo iniziato a ballare fra noi, un po' facendo le ochette un po' pogando (in quel locale era vietato). I geni, forti delle battutine, si sono avvicinati e noi li abbiamo invitati a ballare con noi...pogandoli e provocandoli.  
Loro hanno abboccato. 
Noi ci siamo divertite un botto. 

I buttafuori hanno addocchiato la confusione in pista (noi, ogni tanto casualmente, ne spingevamo uno verso chi stava intorno) noi abbiamo addocchiato i buttafuori avvicinarsi e ci siamo preparata...faccine da gattine innocenti e spaventate...i ragazzi sono finiti fuori dal locale...a noi i buttafuori, per consolarci dello spavento ci hanno portate al bar offrendoci da bere...:carneval:

E abbiamo proseguito la nostra serate libere dai commenti idioti di maschi invadenti 

L'alternanza ha il suo fascino, a mio parere.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche i ritmi alternati non son male
> 
> Mi ricordo una volta, da ragazzetta con la mia amica in un locale fighettissimo...dei tipi avevano fatto commenti che non ci erano piaciuti su di noi. Così abbiamo iniziato a dare corda e giochicchiare. E poi abbiamo iniziato a ballare fra noi, un po' facendo le ochette un po' pogando (in quel locale era vietato). I geni, forti delle battutine, si sono avvicinati e noi li abbiamo invitati a ballare con noi...pogandoli e provocandoli.
> Loro hanno abboccato.
> ...


Appunto. Mediocritas. E branco. Grazie per avermi dato ragione.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quelli che non la comprendono rimangono disorientati ...pero' lo stesso divertente


Naaaah. Ci vuole poco per abituarsi.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto. Mediocritas. E branco. Grazie per avermi dato ragione.


Ma mica ti stavo dando torto. Non mi interessa la ragione. 

Ognuno a mio parere fa come meglio crede. 


A me interessa semplicemente fare come è più funzionale a me. 

E per quel che serve a me. 

Sicuro gratis, di mio, non c'è nulla. E per nessuno.


----------



## trilobita (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tra il cielo è l'inferno c'è l'aurea mediocritas in cui è concentrato il 90% della popolazione. Senza talento, trovano nella persistenza comunque una modalità che crea quella reazione di cui parli tu.
> Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina butti tutta la dispensa. Se ti trovi un ratto in cucina a settimana cominci a mettere il veleno, non cambi casa.


Il talento,nel risultato finale,se positivo,ha una valenza marginale,non è un discrimine tra persone di valore e non.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Il talento,nel risultato finale,se positivo,ha una valenza marginale,non è un discrimine tra persone di valore e non.


Dipende dal campo di applicazione. Ci sono alcuni campi in cui il talento ha un valore assoluto. E determina il valore della persona. Ce ne sono altri in cui fatica e perseveranza assottigliano la differenza fra chi ha talento e chi non ne ha. Sperare che con fatica e perseveranza si possa abbattere chi ha talento naturale per far qualcosa a prescindere il campo di applicazione vuol dire creare infelici, per la maggior parte delle volte.


----------



## trilobita (28 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende dal campo di applicazione. Ci sono alcuni campi in cui il talento ha un valore assoluto. E determina il valore della persona. Ce ne sono altri in cui fatica e perseveranza assottigliano la differenza fra chi ha talento e chi non ne ha. Sperare che con fatica e perseveranza si possa abbattere chi ha talento naturale per far qualcosa a prescindere il campo di applicazione vuol dire creare infelici, per la maggior parte delle volte.


Chi ha talento,se vuole svettare su chi ne ha meno,deve sudare uguale agli altri,pena soccombere a chi ha una media dote.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chi ha talento,se vuole svettare su chi ne ha meno,deve sudare uguale agli altri,pena soccombere a chi ha una media dote.


Continuo  a dirti che dipende dal campo di applicazione. Però fai pure non è che mi sento male se non ti convinco.


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo  a dirti che dipende dal campo di applicazione. Però fai pure non è che mi sento male se non ti convinco.


Ah,va bene,allora posso proseguire tranquillo...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto di là ci dedicano i thread interi. Senza aver fatto nulla, peraltro.


ah ma allora si vuole pagati i diritti di autore :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ma allora si vuole pagati i diritti di autore :rotfl:


Parli per te,ovviamente,io per fortuna ne sono fuori,non mi conoscono...non ho problemi di emolumenti aggiuntivi da dichiarare....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Parli per te,ovviamente,io per fortuna ne sono fuori,non mi conoscono...non ho problemi di emolumenti aggiuntivi da dichiarare....


eh non lo so ...senti il tuo commercialista alla prossima denuncia dei redditi se devi dichiarare qualcosina in piu'


----------



## trilobita (29 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh non lo so ...senti il tuo commercialista alla prossima denuncia dei redditi se devi dichiarare qualcosina in piu'


LA MIA commercialista!!!
Se qualcuno deve darmi brutte notizie,preferisco sia una gentil donzella.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ma allora si vuole pagati i diritti di autore :rotfl:


 capirai, se dovessi parcellare tutto a tariffa, non basterebbe il pil del Ghana


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Agosto 2017)

sono giorni e giorni che leggo e leggo.

Non mi piace quando le persone scadono nell'offensivo, nell'uso di volgarità, nel mancare di rispetto.

Certe cose mi fanno proprio ribrezzo.

In questo momento non mi piace quello che sta accadendo.

Un circo di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono giorni e giorni che leggo e leggo.
> 
> Non mi piace quando le persone scadono nell'offensivo, nell'uso di volgarità, nel mancare di rispetto.
> 
> ...


hai ragione 
in effetti la miccia l'ho accesa io con la precisazione a minerva 

comunque non ho altro da precisare...per ora


----------



## Skorpio (29 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai ragione
> in effetti la miccia l'ho accesa io con la precisazione a minerva
> 
> comunque non ho altro da precisare...per ora


Precisina che sei....... :rotfl:  :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono giorni e giorni che leggo e leggo.
> 
> *Non mi piace quando le persone scadono nell'offensivo, nell'uso di volgarità, nel mancare di rispetto.*
> 
> ...


Concordo

Vieni in maremma che giochiamo con le maschere


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Precisina che sei....... :rotfl:  :carneval:


in effetti ho un grado di puntigliosita' elevato 
ne prendo atto


----------



## Skorpio (29 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in effetti ho un grado di puntigliosita' elevato
> ne prendo atto


Ah.. ma non è un difetto! 
È carattere!

(Cit. Compagni di scuola)


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah.. ma non è un difetto!
> È carattere!
> 
> (Cit. Compagni di scuola)


e' un difetto per il ricevente ...mica per me :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e' un difetto per il ricevente ...mica per me :carneval:


E difetto ancor più grosso è mettere a nudo quel difetto..

:rotfl: :rotfl:

E dopo quando sei nudo,  chi ti riveste più??? :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E difetto ancor più grosso è mettere a nudo quel difetto..
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> E dopo quando sei nudo,  chi ti riveste più??? :rotfl: :rotfl:


La nudità è un regalo...anzichè pensare a rivestirsi, sarebbe da ringraziare e godersela :carneval:

...salvo fare come l'imperatore...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La nudità è un regalo...anzichè pensare a rivestirsi, sarebbe da ringraziare e godersela :carneval:
> 
> ...salvo fare come l'imperatore...


Il punto è che quasi sempre chi è nudo non lo sa.. 

E quindi.. come fai a decidere di godere o di soffrire di qualcosa che non sai...?... 

Gli altri lo vedono (manco tutti) (anzi.. facciamo manco mezzi... )

Non trovi?


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il punto è che quasi sempre chi è nudo non lo sa..
> 
> E quindi.. come fai a decidere di godere o di soffrire di qualcosa che non sai...?...
> 
> ...


Sì, trovo

Ma non ci vedo soluzione, onestamente. 

Più che regalare, non si può imporre l'accettazione del regalo. 
Il regalo è una occasione. 
Ma nessuno può sostituirsi nel cogliere o meno le occasioni.  

Non pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (29 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, trovo
> 
> Ma non ci vedo soluzione, onestamente.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente si


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo
> 
> Vieni in maremma che giochiamo con le maschere


grazie volentieri, ma non salgo su carro


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grazie volentieri, ma non salgo su carro


niente carri...


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2017)

immagino che ti asterrai dallo scrivere ma starai leggendo , farfalla.
sempre sulla colpevolezza  del silenzio assenso.mi pare che qui in molti qui si astengano dall'intervenire :non interessa loro quello che si sta dicendo,non intendono porre altra carne al fuoco al "circo del cattivo gusto" ertc
tutte cose sacrosante , che appartengono al buon senso e che valgono ovunque.





aggiunta:
non si lancia un collusi con un delinquente e si pretende che si stia zitti, si domanda e poi si chiude.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ti asterrai dallo scrivere ma starai leggendo , farfalla.
> sempre sulla colpevolezza  del silenzio assenso.mi pare che qui in molti qui si astengano dall'intervenire :non interessa loro quello che si sta dicendo,non intendono porre altra carne al fuoco al "circo del cattivo gusto" ertc
> tutte cose sacrosante , che appartengono al buon senso e che valgono ovunque.


ah ecco ora non posso parlare delle dicerie su di me ?
buono a sapersi 
e smettila di tirare in ballo Farfalla che stai facendo una pessima figura perche' se non riesci a capire la sua sofferenza e la sua richiesta di smettere di trarla in ballo ...non possiamo farci nulla ma dio santo TACI


----------



## trilobita (30 Agosto 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ti asterrai dallo scrivere ma starai leggendo , farfalla.
> sempre sulla colpevolezza  del silenzio assenso.mi pare che qui in molti qui si astengano dall'intervenire :non interessa loro quello che si sta dicendo,non intendono porre altra carne al fuoco al "circo del cattivo gusto" ertc
> tutte cose sacrosante , che appartengono al buon senso e che valgono ovunque.
> 
> ...


Credo che chi legge e tace,per la maggioranza sia perché non fa parte dei forumisti multiforum,quindi non è evidentemente a conoscenza dei fatti nella parte svoltasi nell'altro forum e,come si dovrebbe sempre fare chi non sa,tace.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ti asterrai dallo scrivere ma starai leggendo , farfalla.
> sempre sulla colpevolezza  del silenzio assenso.mi pare che qui in molti qui si astengano dall'intervenire :non interessa loro quello che si sta dicendo,non intendono porre altra carne al fuoco al "circo del cattivo gusto" ertc
> tutte cose sacrosante , che appartengono al buon senso e che valgono ovunque.
> 
> ...


colluso e delinquente a chi ? stai accusando qualcuno di preciso ?

 [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION] hai ragione


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Agosto 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ti asterrai dallo scrivere ma starai leggendo , farfalla.
> sempre sulla colpevolezza  del silenzio assenso.mi pare che qui in molti qui si astengano dall'intervenire :non interessa loro quello che si sta dicendo,non intendono porre altra carne al fuoco al "circo del cattivo gusto" ertc
> tutte cose sacrosante , che appartengono al buon senso e che valgono ovunque.
> 
> ...


Minerva, però. E te lo dico squisitamente nell'ottica di placare ste discussioni inutili. Dato che tutti lurkano allegramente tranne chi si vuol fare i cazzi suoi che evita, che senso ha spingere spingere spingere per un confronto che nessuno vuole? Se voglio litigare con qualcuno vado a rompergli i coglioni a casa sua. Con tutti i rischi del fatto che mi ritrovo parenti e affini sul pianerottolo. I suoi parenti e affini, non i miei. Se voglio litigare non è che urlo da casa mia.
Qui la situazione è, molto semplicemente, insormontabile. Ognuno resta delle sue posizioni inutile stare a discutere. Penso che, chiunque abbia voglia di rasserenare un rapporto personale con questo o quello utente dall'una o dall'altra parte, possa tranquillamente smazzarselo in privato.
La scelta di tenersi i messaggi privati chiusi è tua e soltanto tua.  Per cui, se hai un rapporto o più rapporti personali da chiarire, chiarisci individualmente. Ti fai un account farlocco qui, mandi un bel messaggio privato con scritto ciao sono Minerva a farfalla e, se è il caso, la destinataria ti risponderà. Sta stronzata radical chic di far sembrare battaglie di civiltà delle questioni da cortile onestamente rompe pesantemente le palle a tutti coloro che, a prescindere dal fatto che siano o meno a conoscenza dei fatti, non vogliono prendere parte alla guerra.


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Minerva, però. E te lo dico squisitamente nell'ottica di placare ste discussioni inutili. Dato che tutti lurkano allegramente tranne chi si vuol fare i cazzi suoi che evita, che senso ha spingere spingere spingere per un confronto che nessuno vuole? Se voglio litigare con qualcuno vado a rompergli i coglioni a casa sua. Con tutti i rischi del fatto che mi ritrovo parenti e affini sul pianerottolo. I suoi parenti e affini, non i miei. Se voglio litigare non è che urlo da casa mia.
> Qui la situazione è, molto semplicemente, insormontabile. Ognuno resta delle sue posizioni inutile stare a discutere. Penso che, chiunque abbia voglia di rasserenare un rapporto personale con questo o quello utente dall'una o dall'altra parte, possa tranquillamente smazzarselo in privato.
> La scelta di tenersi i messaggi privati chiusi è tua e soltanto tua.  Per cui, se hai un rapporto o più rapporti personali da chiarire, chiarisci individualmente. Ti fai un account farlocco qui, mandi un bel messaggio privato con scritto ciao sono Minerva a farfalla e, se è il caso, la destinataria ti risponderà. Sta stronzata radical chic di far sembrare battaglie di civiltà delle questioni da cortile onestamente rompe pesantemente le palle a tutti coloro che, a prescindere dal fatto che siano o meno a conoscenza dei fatti, non vogliono prendere parte alla guerra.



Ma anche riaprire per un attimo la propria messaggistica privata, senza creare fake, mica sarebbe un dramma eh.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma anche riaprire per un attimo la propria messaggistica privata, senza creare fake, mica sarebbe un dramma eh.


Ma che ti cambia se crei un fake? A me arriveranno tre o quattro messaggi da fake al giorno.


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che ti cambia se crei un fake? A me arriveranno tre o quattro messaggi da fake al giorno.



Io da fake manco mezzo per ora.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Agosto 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io da fake manco mezzo per ora.


Io ne ho ricevuti parecchi. Tutti dagli stessi soggetti e tutti parecchio ambigui. Evidentemente gente che ha la sindrome dell'_oddio quello screenshotta_. E poi ti chiedono uno che scrivi a fare sui forum. Io mi ammazzo dalle risate.


----------



## ologramma (30 Agosto 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che ti asterrai dallo scrivere ma starai leggendo , farfalla.
> sempre sulla colpevolezza  del silenzio assenso.mi pare che qui in molti qui si astengano dall'intervenire :non interessa loro quello che si sta dicendo,non intendono porre altra carne al fuoco al "circo del cattivo gusto" ertc
> tutte cose sacrosante , che appartengono al buon senso e che valgono ovunque.
> 
> ...


forse non sai cosa è la discrezione e la riservatezza in faccende molto private per cui molti di qui si astengono ma le sono vicini con il silenzio e sì ...mp cosa che tu non hai mai accettato


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse non sai cosa è la discrezione e la riservatezza in faccende molto private per cui molti di qui si astengono ma le sono vicini con il silenzio e sì ...mp cosa che tu non hai mai accettato


Già


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2017)

Se esponi un argomento in un forum il tipo di discrezione si limita automaticamente , soprattutto se accusi gente a caso.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se esponi un argomento in un forum il tipo di discrezione si limita automaticamente , soprattutto se accusi gente a caso.


infatti lds da voi doveva stare zitto
redarguiscilo, grazie


----------



## ologramma (30 Agosto 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se esponi un argomento in un forum il tipo di discrezione si limita automaticamente , soprattutto se accusi gente a caso.


forse mi sbaglio ma ricordo che tu ti sei inalberata quando qualcuno  sembrava che conoscesse il tuo indirizzo di dove abitavi  e li non erano fatti tuoi , si parla di anni fa


----------



## Divì (1 Settembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse non sai cosa è la discrezione e la riservatezza in faccende molto private per cui molti di qui si astengono ma le sono vicini con il silenzio e sì ...mp cosa che tu non hai mai accettato


Esatto.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Settembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se esponi un argomento in un forum il tipo di discrezione si limita automaticamente , soprattutto se accusi gente a caso.


Minerva, ignorami quanto vuoi, ma sta cosa dei messaggi privati chiusi ti rende quella contromano in autostrada. Se ti schianti é un problema tuo.
Oppure un comodo ariete, ma questo non posso saperlo. Purtroppo però con le corna spuntate. Cerchi un chiarimento? Spendi due gocce di sudore. Accendi i messaggi privati, ti apri un account farlocco, tutte soluzioni. Per un chiarimento uno ad uno. Se invece continui a scrivere in chiaro e visibile a tutti, secondo me è perché il pubblico ti interessa più del chiarimento.


----------

